# Mixed occupancies for home occupation



## Bootleg (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking to see if there is an IBC code that kicks in fire separation when a home office is over 500 sq. feet


----------



## jar546 (Jul 2, 2010)

Look in the 2009 under Live/Work unit when the work area exceeds 10% of the square footage of the structure.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 2, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Look in the 2009 under Live/Work unit when the work area exceeds 10% of the square footage of the structure.


Thank you jar546 for responding to my question.

It looks like 2009 IBC 508.1 Exception: #3 Live/work are not considered separate occupancies.

It seems I heard about a code that once the home office is over 500 sq. feet fire separation was required for R-3 occupancy?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 2, 2010)

Is this a house that has a home occupation (IRC) or is it originally an IBC structure?


----------



## vegas paul (Jul 2, 2010)

A single family dwelling is NOT an R-3 occupancy.  Occupancy separation (and Occupancy, for that matter) are strictly IBC concepts.  If you are in the IRC, then there is no such thing as occupancy classification and no separation requirements between (nonexistant) occupancies!  Likewise, there is no construction type either.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys that's what I was looking for.

It is a SFR with home bussiness office wthin the house footprint.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 2, 2010)

Bootleg here is the questions to ask yourselve.

Does this home occupation change the character of the existing SFR?

Does this home occupation change the use of the SFR?

What is the occupation and what are the increased dangers/risk to the occupants?

If it does you have an avenue to pursue if not then document the reason and leave it alone from a building code perspective.

2006 IRC R110.2 Change in use.

Changes in the character or use of an existing structure shall not be made except as specified in Sections 3406 and 3407 of the International Building Code. 

2006 3406.1 Conformance.

No change shall be made in the use or occupancy of any building that would place the building in a different division of the same group of occupancy or in a different group of occupancies, unless such building is made to comply with the requirements of this code for such division or group of occupancy. Subject to the approval of the building official, the use or occupancy of existing buildings shall be permitted to be changed and the building is allowed to be occupied for purposes in other groups without conforming to all the requirements of this code for those groups, provided the new or proposed use is less hazardous, based on life and fire risk, than the existing use.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you, mtlogcabin for the list and code sections most helpful.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 2, 2010)

vegas paul said:
			
		

> A single family dwelling is NOT an R-3 occupancy.  Occupancy separation (and Occupancy, for that matter) are strictly IBC concepts.  If you are in the IRC, then there is no such thing as occupancy classification and no separation requirements between (nonexistant) occupancies!  Likewise, there is no construction type either.


A SFR is not an R-3 that is the first time I have ever heard that before.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 2, 2010)

> A SFR is not an R-3 that is the first time I have ever heard that before.


If a SFR was built under CABO or the IRC there is no occupancy classification or construction type. Those codes covered One & Two Family dwellings and Townhomes.

The Legacy codes along with the IBC classify a SFR as a R-3.

Example Previous jurisdiction I worked did not adopt CABO so a SFR would have been classified as a R-3 under the Legacy code.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 2, 2010)

mtlogcabin excuse my ignorance but what does CABO stand for?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 2, 2010)

CABO = Council of American Building Officials


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks fatboy


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 2, 2010)

That is where old CBO got their certificates from and who published the original One & Two Family Dwelling Code


----------



## Yankee (Jul 2, 2010)

It is a local call , , this jurisdiction assumes that if the home occupancy use is approved under our zoning regs (which limit the size and impact to the neighborhood), then it is still considered a SFD for code purposes. HOWEVER, this is all assuming that the home business isn't something like FIREWORKS SALES. If it were (and, nope, haven't had one yet), the building would be required meet more stringent code requirements. Keep in mind this would be a home BUSINESS, not just someone keeping a bunch of personal fireworks in their garage, which we couldn't do anything about.


----------

